# Salut!!



## reaver

First of all.. Best regards for all members of this forum. It is really nice and resourcefully forum.  Thanks for this..
I am having one request.. 

I want to send to my Romanian girlfriend some romantic love letter, translated properly on Romanian. Something like this:

Dear Hon,
While I lay here waiting to hear from you, I can't help thinking about what my life has become when you became a part of it. Waiting and wanting you has been the focus of my thoughts these days, knowing that one day, all that I have envisioned of us being together, will finally happen, even if it's just for a moment.
You give me reason to wake up in the morning and smile. Just smile for no particular reason except the fact that you are here. As days go by I feel myself growing closer and closer and my heart is suddenly coming out of its shy spot and wanting to feel what it feels like to be loved again. I don't ever want to lose this feeling. 
When I hear your voice, it's like a feeling I don't want to leave; you give me comfort and joy. The sound of your voice is like my favorite love song, I can listen to it all night until it puts me to sleep. Yet, still as I continue to lay here and think about everything you are to me. 
Still, I just want you to know that wherever this road may take us, and how far it may be to finally get where we want to go, always know you are in my heart and in my heart is where you'll always be. Life hasn't been this grateful to me, until there was you.
Thank you for being you. What I'd like to say next, I'd like to say to you personally. Until then....  

 Love always,


Thanks in advance..


----------



## danylor

Normaly you must trying translate yourself a little bit. Have you some notions of romanian language ?


----------



## reaver

Yes.. Some.. I know it is really complicated . And some sentences on other languages cant be translated on Romanian so easy..So programs or web sites like Google translate, cant help me here so much.. Other than that.. I tried to use all possible online-offline software's i could find to start to learn Romanian..It is really nice language, i like it a lots.. But although it is really hard


----------



## danylor

I want help you but you must give me 1 hour because i'm at work.

I start with : 

In timp ce astept vesti de la tine nu ma pot impiedica sa ma gindesc despre ce anume viata mea este daca  ai face parte din ea .
Asteptîndu-te si vroindu-te a fost centrul gîndurilor mele în aceste zile, stiind ca intr-o zi, tot ceea ce am imaginat despre noi impreuna , se va indeplini in sfîrsit, chiar daca ar fi numai pentru un moment. 
Imi dai motiv de a ma trezi in fiecare dimineata surizind. Surizind fara motiv particular, numai gindindu-ma ca tu esti aici.


----------



## danylor

The next : 

In timp ce zilele se scurg ma simt crescind din ce in ce mai aproape de tine, si inima mea iese din obisnuita timiditate vroind simti senzatiile de a fi iubit din nou. Nu vreau sa pierd niciodata aceasta senzatie. 
Cînd îti aud vocea este ca si cum as vrea ca sunetul ei sa-mi ramina in permanenta in urechi : îmi dai bucurie si liniste. Sunetul vocii tale este ca cîntecul meu de dragoste preferit, as putea sa-l ascult toata noaptea pîna cînd ma adoarme. Si iar stau si ma gîndesc la tot ceea ce reprezinti pentru mine.
As vrea sa stiu pina unde aceasta ruta ne va duce pe noi impreuna, cît de departe vom vrea sa mergem, stiind ca tu esti in inima mea si ca inima mea este acolo unde tu vei fi întotdeauna. Viata n’a fost atît de buna cu mine pîna la aparitia ta.
 
Multumesc ca existi. Ceea ce as vrea sa-ti mai spun, as vrea sa-ti spun tie personal. Pina atunci…
 
Iubitul tau dintotdeauna,


----------



## reaver

Mulţumesc, foarte mult prieten..


----------



## danylor

you're welcome


----------

